# Chaffing and saddle sores



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone doing anything different for chaffing and saddle sores as you have passed 50? It seems like I struggle more with this as I have gotten older - same seats (10 yearsish)/shorts (chamois - 5-10 years old - possibly worn out?)/cream. Ridden about the same amount (3 -4 times per week) for several years. As I write this, I realize I should at least try a new pair of chamois - reluctant because I am cheap (and stupid)..


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Holy ****! :lol: Throw your liner shorts in the trash and get some new, quality liner shorts or bib-shorts. Don't go cheap, but if you do, plan on trashing them in a year or so and replacing. Granted, hanging on to a beloved pair of socks for 5+ years is one thing but when it comes to protecting the twigs and berries, you gotta stay on top of that as the density in the pad gets bad, not to mention the quality of the fabric that's rubbing against your skin. Sounds like for the time being, you might consider the extensive use of Chamois Butt'r or an equivalent. There's a thread just started the other day on that subject somewhere around here.

btw...if you're nursing sores, try some Aquaphor available in the lotion section of your pharmacy/Walmart/etc. It's a bit on the light-greasy side but the stuff is magic in condition and healing skin conditions. I go through the stuff (recommended by my Dermatologist) for all kinds of mostly self induced skin ailments/cuts/scrapes/etc. It works!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Tea tree oil which is a Eucalyptus works very well. Apply regularly to saddle sores and they are usually gone in 2-3 days. Make sure it the pure oil.
I picked this up as a recommendation by Aussie Olympic cyclists


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I never use a chamois or tights. I'm deeply suspicious of their ability to harbour nasties, regardless of how well they're washed. I just wear cotton boxer underpants without seams under mtb shorts or mountain walking trousers depending on season.

On a 24 hour ride I'll use Vaseline - a smear along the creases of the body - and that does the job.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Um, if you've been riding that long on the right saddle you should not be having issues, honestly. The saddle I use lets me commute without any padded shorts 15-25 miles, use same saddle on all bikes I own, only really use bike shorts to keep the bits from getting knocked while moving about the place :skep: That being said, shorts that old are most likely not good anymore and may actually be wrinkling etc and causing the soreness, buy some new ones.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Chamois Butt'r is the way to go. I use it on longer rides to prevent saddle chafe. Works fantastically.

I also use it to get rid of any chafing that has occurred on days I forgot to apply it; gets rid of the discomfort by the next day.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. I plan on buying new (good) shorts on the way home today. I did notice on my commute this morning (20m of bike path) that changing position frequently helped - I realized that my tendency is to barely move around the seat at all and that could be a contributor too. I will look into some of the post-ride ointment solutions (already use the pre-ride stuff).


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Anti Monkey Butt


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I haven't used this one myself, but another product that has a big following in the dirt bike community is:

Diaper Rash Care & Prevention | Boudreaux's Butt Paste


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

the vaseline idea is good.

i use Neosporin with pain relief instead. wipe it on after a brutal session and the pain goes away immediately.

i ride so much now days, i can ride in any pant and not feel it much..when i do,,neopsorin to the rescue.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

rmac said:


> ...I realized that my tendency is to barely move around the seat at all and that could be a contributor too...


Highly likely. Is the saddle height high enough so it's a support rather than a throne?

Have you considered a harder narrower saddle?

They can be more comfortable because you are not splaying your legs so much which I think is a contributor to chafe. If the saddle is hard then you're more likely to get out of it when you want to accelerate, and that lets blood flow to the places it needs to be.

I have wondered if there is a similarity between bed sores and cycle sores.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Have you considered a harder narrower saddle?


This^

If you cycle enough, and is sounds like you do, and the saddle is good then you don't need to bother with fancy creams or even padded shorts. I use a Charge Spoon, a fairly firm saddle, and I don't have any issues. I reckon it's all the padding and material between your butt and the seat that causes half of the problems. Firm saddle, no padding and a bit of air in there and you're golden ;0)


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

It was the narrow firm roadie saddle on my commuter that seemed to cause this. Just pulled one of my wtb saddles off a mt bike and replaced it. Not solved though. I kind of wonder if 'old man's butt' syndrome is a contributor. Saddle contact area is not the same any more.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

rmac said:


> - reluctant because I am cheap (and stupid)..


Don't feel like the lone ranger. I still have the first pair of shorts I bought when I started riding nine years ago. Wore them yesterday on a short road ride.

Having only tried non bike specific (i.e. cheap) lotions, the best that works for me is udder cream. Bonus is it only costs a buck at the dollar store.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

rlouder said:


> Don't feel like the lone ranger. I still have the first pair of shorts I bought when I started riding nine years ago. Wore them yesterday on a short road ride.
> 
> Having only tried non bike specific (i.e. cheap) lotions, the best that works for me is udder cream. Bonus is it only costs a buck at the dollar store.


That's true about the udder cream but man is it ever greasy.

I get on Amazon and order my Chamois Butt'r; last awhile too.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

New chamois made all the difference this morning.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

rmac said:


> New chamois made all the difference this morning.


I figured that would solve it when you mentioned your prior ones were 5-10 years old.

If riding for durations beyond 3 hours, I would suggest you reach for some Gold Bond Baby Powder and a glob of Chamois Butt'r to keep everything lubed up. And always wash the chamois after every ride.

All the best to a better backside.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't seem to ride with chamois, it makes the parts sweaty and soggy. Just plain too hot as well. I gotta be dry. I guess the ole roadie shorts just never really did it for me. I ride a moderately soft seat and have no issue thus far. I know for some the firmer seat is the answer but since I don't use a chamois lined short to provide the cushioning the seat is gonna provide it. Much cooler for the junk.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I have more problems on road rides than mountain since you're not up off your seat and moving around as much.

For long rides I lube up, just a dab where each sit bone rides on the pad, any sort of butt butter works ok, they usually are essentially lotion with antifungals in it. 

If you do develop anything, diaper rash creams work well because they are primarily zinc oxide.

For 100 mile rides or multi day long rides, I'll double wrap in 2 pairs of shorts. I ALWAYS wash my shorts after each ride.

Anything under an hour, I usually just ride in regular clothes.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

You're body changes over time and your stuff wears out. I went through this two years ago, new shorts didn't help so I went through several saddles to find one that fit without hotspots (ended up on Brooks B-17s). I use Chamois But'r just because of the moisture and heat that builds up on hot rides. I actually used that on my toes, hips and shoulders during a half-marathon with a rucksack on to eliminate issues with the rucksack rubbing and to make sure I didn't blister between the toes.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Speaking of chafing, I was out yesterday and got caught in a deluge resulting in some discomfort on my junk, of all places. I oiled it up but good with the Chamois Butt'r...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> I can't seem to ride with chamois, it makes the parts sweaty and soggy.


I agree that padding is definitely not always the answer. I do both, depending on what kind of mood I'm in, but pads do solve one problem only to cause another.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

As much as I'm NOT a fan of Specialized and their business practices, they do make good products. In particular, for my butt is the Toupe' saddle. It works for my roadie and my mountain bike. That, good shorts and baby powder seem to work very well for me, even on long days in the saddle.


----------

